# r.i.p baby



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

not a reptile but one of my rabbits died today  she was only 6 months old. im gutted.

r.i.p baby xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

do you know the cause of it? my mums died of Myxamatosis, its a common server illness in rabbits  and it can spread easy :sad:


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks .

erm.. i dont know what caused it , it was kept in a hutch with another female rabbit and she was just dead they hadnt been fighting no marks or anything on rabbit. was gutted cause she wasnt very old. as for that disease i really dont know. u got me thinking now. i have 6 other rabbits aswell.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Aww Kels I am sorry 

Have they had thier VHD jabs and such this year? We got reminders from the vets as the myxy and other diseases are really hitting the rabbits people. I hope it isn't anything nasty hun


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

no they havnt ad there jabs this year. will have to sort it. 3 of my rabbits are going to new homes so ill just have 3 left to look after. its upset me and i think its for the best. cant handle anything else dying on me just yet.


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

are you gettin the rabblits that are goin to new homes checked out for illnesses 1st before you give them to the new owners, just incase of anything? :blush: cause i dont think they would be happy if they got it home and something happened etc :blush: and please dont take it the wrong way, im dont want to ofend you! : victory:


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

its ok you havnt offended me, the person taking them is a friend she knows exactly whats happened. she does alot of rescuing so they will be checked out.


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

aww thats good  :no1:


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

awh im very sorry 

r.i.p. little bunny!!


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks jess


----------

